# 30013's Test Prop/Deca cycle



## Josh30013 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thought i would bring my cycle over here since this is my new site in all. Im currently 6 weeks in my cycle and already put on 10 pounds of lean body mass. My body fat is around 8or9%. Im currently weighing 175. Going for 185 when cycle is over. My deca is just now kicking in to.

WEEK 1-16 test Prop 600 mg EW
WEEK 2-15 deca 400mg EW
HCG 500 I.U. Every 2 Weeks.
Adex on hand.

PCT
clomid 50/50/50/50
NOLVADEX 40/40/20/20


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 21, 2012)

subbed in here to brother


----------



## gfunky (Apr 23, 2012)

I am subbed Josh finish strong bro!


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 23, 2012)

you know I`m for the end of your cycle bro...


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

16 weeks of prop! You will be ready for that off time at the end!

 I do like the idea of prop for the entire cycle


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that will be fallowing!!!

So today i hit chest and got some good pumps...

Bench 5x5 and 1 set of fst-7's
2 set's 8 of dumbell bench 90'pounders
incline reverse bench 135 5 sets of 10
wire cable's battome,middle,top

The incline reverse bench really killed my upper chest never had pumps up there like that, i have done them before but i really went for contractions today.


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 25, 2012)

Okey had a really good delt day in the gym and just went for super big pumps in my delts did alot of sets without even counting reps, just wasnted to get that burning feeling. But i was really happy when i walked out of the gym today with my workout.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Let me know how this goes biggy swoles. Did you get your blood checked yet ?


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hit back today a def still seeing good gains.....


----------



## Josh30013 (May 30, 2012)

so as everyone knows i got some infections wich caused me to go into pct early. Did not want to harm my body farther.


----------



## Josh30013 (May 31, 2012)

I am going to be keeping a log of my diet and training as best i can. To keep me on track when im off my cycle though. I will really apreciate all the support from you guys!

MAY 30 20012
Chest/Tricep/Calves

1 Cup of Oats
8 egg whites
2slices American cheese
4 cups of hashbrowns
New York Strip
Sweet potatoe
2 slices American cheese
1lb of 96/4 ground beef
1/2 brown rice
1 protein shake with 3 scoops 4 eggs 1/2 cup of oats and 1 bannana


----------



## Georgia (May 31, 2012)

Loving it. Kill it bro. Gah lee...16 weeks of prop. God speed my son!


----------



## Pikiki (May 31, 2012)

I hope you PCT goes good for you, I know it sucks to drop a cycle but you did the smart move on this one.


----------



## Josh30013 (May 31, 2012)

recent pic of me


----------



## Malevolence (May 31, 2012)

looking good.  I cant wait to cut up


----------



## gymrat827 (May 31, 2012)

yea i need to lean out a bit too.  nice work man


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 1, 2012)

Sux about the cycle bro but don't worry about it you are in incredible shape right now! get through pct bud stay motivated and jump back on when your ready. 

Yo side note a friend of mine had told me recently that prop gives him knots like red welts every time he injects it alone he had tried multiple brands different sources with the same results. So now he cuts it with cyp and is ok. Maybe it was the prop your body didn't like . Food for thought


----------



## Josh30013 (Jun 1, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Sux about the cycle bro but don't worry about it you are in incredible shape right now! get through pct bud stay motivated and jump back on when your ready.
> 
> Yo side note a friend of mine had told me recently that prop gives him knots like red welts every time he injects it alone he had tried multiple brands different sources with the same results. So now he cuts it with cyp and is ok. Maybe it was the prop your body didn't like . Food for thought



Yeah i like prop so i think i will stick with it. And thanks for the complimants grizzly. These are the things that keep my head up.


----------

